# Omega CK2292 - RAF watch. Very early.. Your thoughts welcomed



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

I just picked this beauty up and offering it here for your valued thoughts..

According to the serial number 9738715 this was manufactured in 1939. Does anyone know why the movement wouldn't have been marked 30T2? Or is this movement different/earlier?


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Jeez, reading the dating site wrongly! *9,000,000 - 9,999,999* dates from 1939-1944!


----------



## Matteuss (May 30, 2019)

Lovely looking timepiece.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh my... I want one of those!


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

Cheers, i've just ordered a sexy new old stock Phoenix Nato strap in admiralty grey...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Lug said:


> I just picked this beauty up and offering it here for your valued thoughts..
> 
> According to the serial number 9738715 this was manufactured in 1939. Does anyone know why the movement wouldn't have been marked 30T2? Or is this movement different/earlier?


 Have you had a good look under the balance ? Mine is marked and its from the same era looking at the serial no's Yours would be the 30T2 SC with centre seconds :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

these navigator watches were supplied to the RAF in 1942 and 1942, and the military part number is 6B/159. Yours looks really nice, and has the original hands


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> these navigator watches were supplied to the RAF in 1942 and 1942, and the military part number is 6B/159. Yours looks really nice, and has the original hands
> 
> View attachment 17119


 Thanks for the info, i'll have to take another photo of it wearing its new strap!

Looking at the issue number A279 does that mean its likely to be an earlier model maybe?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Quite possibly, but I am also going to throw a huge warning in here too. The case back marking are easy to fake, and they were faked too from a long time ago as they increased the value of the watch. People with more knowledge than me may be able to advise more, but whenever I see a military watch I double and then triple check everything I can. Then I think about it.

Nothing on your watch sets off alarm bells for me, but just be aware that more research isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Lug (Jun 24, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> Quite possibly, but I am also going to throw a huge warning in here too. The case back marking are easy to fake, and they were faked too from a long time ago as they increased the value of the watch. People with more knowledge than me may be able to advise more, but whenever I see a military watch I double and then triple check everything I can. Then I think about it.
> 
> Nothing on your watch sets off alarm bells for me, but just be aware that more research isn't a bad idea.


 Thanks that is good advice


----------



## happyal27 (Jun 25, 2019)

Where did you find that, it looks really good.


----------

